

 Have kids (or are YOU a big one)? Kindly draw on our startup X-Worlds - ft5
http://x-worlds.com/?s_id=hn
X-Worlds is a new hang-out for kids which let's them bring creatures to life!<p>We've just launched a sneak peak of whats going to be a very cool business model.<p>For now I'd love to ask any Hackers with kids to let them loose on the site and let us know how they react!<p>Drawings and donuts appreciated! :)<p>Thanks a million.<p>http://x-worlds.com/?s_id=hn
http://twitter.com/x_worlds
http://www.facebook.com/X.Worlds
======
luisfonseca
Nice work there guys!

Can't wait to see my creature come to life!! :)

